# Hymer 544 Peugeot 2.5TD 1991 Indicator problem



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

The indicators have always been a bit quirky ie. the dash repeater only works when the bike rack is plugged in. Last week they stopped working altogether except that the dash repeater is on continuously. I suspect that the flasher unit is broken, does anyone have an online wiring diagram I can access and can they give me an idea where to look for it?
Or otherwise has anyone else experienced a similar problem?

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi 
1st thing I would do is to make sure the towing socket is not full of water or wet enough to be shorting out

Alan H


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll do that, I did have a thought that the recent downpours might have a hand in this, but never thought about the tow plug being the seat of the problem.
I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The sounder is usually part of the towing electrics, that is why it will only sound when a light board/ trailer lights are plugged in

Alan H


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Its not the sounder that didn't operate but the repeater light on the instrument cluster.
I've been out and warmed the tow bar electrics connector, left the cover open and given it a squirt of water remover still nothing. 
:?


----------

